# Westernsmokers vertical reverse flow insulated smoker build



## got14u

Well I finally got to start on the first build for my Westernsmokers adventure. Me and the boy had to finish up a table this morning first, so I quickly put him to work. Everything has gone great so far, we did have a little curve with one weld with the new machine and we had also changed wire size. but soon after we were humming right a long again. I am very impressed with the plasma cutter I bought. Cuts through this stuff like butter. Here are the pics from this mornings go at it. We will be back out there this evening to do some more. Thanks for lookin and keep a eye out for more builds and products. 
just getting started this morning. So the slave labor started early..lol

the beginning

first piece of the project is done...made short work of it with the plasma

some of the welds

this is the one we had a little curve on

so far so good...you can see the hole is very low for the smoke stack.


----------



## rdknb

That is going to be cool , nice bead btw


----------



## got14u

Thanks that last one tho pissed me off something fierce...but I guess they all can't be easy. New machine and new wire size is what I will blame it on..lol


----------



## got14u

Well I was able to get the top and bottom of the inside shell done tonight...I will continue tomorrow with it....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






had to call it a night the boy did his first attempt at ribs today while we worked..I gotta say they came out great!


----------



## duck killer 1

i've been wanting to do a vertical build! especially a reverse flow, but haven't figured out a good way to make it reverse flow, so i'll be watching this one! good luck!


----------



## donnylove

Looking forward to following along with your build J!


----------



## salbaje gato

nice start, keep the pics coming  i too am interested in seeing the reverse flow vert.


----------



## nickelmore

Now ya got my curiosity up on a reverse flow vertical.  I have go do some reading and watching your build.  

Nice weld, looks more like a tig, way to go!  What is the new machine?   

Sorry if it was mentioned in a previous post but with work I only have time to glimpse every few days.

Looks Great so far!


----------



## got14u

Thanks everyone and thanks to bbq engineer for showing me what a vertical reverse flow is..It will become more apparant later on in the build...the machine is just a miller 140 nothing big for this stuff.


----------



## beer-b-q

Great looking start on the business Jerod...


----------



## mballi3011

Well it looks like you are off to a good start and I cann't wait to see the rest as this thig comes along.


----------



## chefrob

looking good so far!


----------



## got14u

Sorry for no updates guys but my pressure regulator had a problem with it and now it ran all my gas out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. So it is a little draw back but fixed. I ordered another bigger tank also so I will have 2 now...if one is out then I can still keep welding. I also ordered all the rest of the channel and expanded metal today. should be in thursday..I am hoping to finish it over spring break gotta love being a student..I've never had this many days off in my life. I did manage to get the ash box done before the gas issue tho. again soon more pics


----------



## got14u

Had a little time today after all the weeks hussle and bussle. Started on the fire box/charcoal pan. Here are the pics. I have next week off so this should be done next week
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




squaring up the bottom


before the top and sides are on


top on squared up and welded only thing left is the handles but those will be done after I do the doors..




thanks for lookin !


----------



## koy boy

oh man you got some skills bud. looks like quality work from the ground up. keep posting pics


----------



## shaneholz

Very nice job, keep the pics coming, what kind of Plasma did you get, I'm in the market right now. Hypertherm looks like about the best but the price is too. Let me know how you like yours and if you would do anything different.


----------



## got14u

Thanks koy boy I got a hypertherm 30. best little plasma out there. this little guy will cut 5/8....but slow. I don't need to cut stuff that thick very often at all. I would highly recommend it


----------



## got14u

Well I was able to work on the smoker for a couple hours today...It seemed like I didn't get much done but sometimes it's the way it goes. This is the bottom part just about done. I will make the smoke channel up the sides tomorrow and cap the top of what you see here. The water pan will be towards the end of the build I think. It should hold about 6 gallons of water. Well here are the pics and thanks for lookin.


----------



## shooterrick

Nice work.  Your coal basket may be the design I use on Gunny Smoker.  I like the seperate ash pan.  Since I dont have the tools I am just setting my basket in an ash pan suspended 2 inches above the pan bottom by bolts.  Wish I had your skills.  LOL


----------



## got14u

Not hard I'm sure if you had the tools you could. your ash tray/pan sounds like it will work


----------



## got14u

I got a little update here today. I have the smoke channels put together and will actually weld them in tonight. In these pics you can see how the channel will go up the side and then back down inside the cook chamber.
smoke chamber shell sitting outside the smoker

top of smoker when channels are in. Not welded yet so they look crooked



straight on view


thanks for lookin


----------



## got14u

A couple quick pics...We actually got farther then this today but these are all the pics I got.(plus some burnt ends in the MES)...in these you see the high temp insulation going in and the skin getting a good fit...All that is left is the back skin, smoke stack and front doors. Everything except the smoke stack should be done tomorrow. thanks for lookin


----------



## dmccurry

Got a few questions for you man.  What gauge metal is that and how much did it take so far? cause i think i got a new project.  awesome design.


----------



## got14u

I used 14guage and 18guage metal...I got 2 sheets of both. And I will have some left not a lot tho.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Dude that looks awesome!!!!!!! cant wait to see pics of that thing fired up!






& 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for the work completed so far!


----------



## gramason

Lookin good. Very nice work.


----------



## got14u

Thanks for the points relaxin ! I am on the down slope. should be seasoning it this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks


----------



## got14u

Ok a little update...Me and the boy worked on the smoker this evening...It's now 1 am so we called it a night 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 got a little more done then what the pics show...But things just seem to keep stopping me from finishing :noidea: any ways we buttoned up the top door and have the bttm door and smoke stack left...so we should be smoking this weekend :sausage: . I also order a pan break today so the next build should go faster and actually produce a better product....It will allow me to cut down on all the welding :banana_smiley: Here are the pics.

the slave labor working hard


the door frame and one side of the skin on...note the pipe for the therms


insulated and ready to be closed


We did get the other skin on but I didn't get a pic.....thanks for lookin


----------



## morkdach

looken good so far


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Looks great.  Going to be an awesome smoker.


----------



## got14u

ThxThxI sure can't wait.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

question?? How is the heat gonna drop down to go out the stack if its down that far??? And isn't the smoke gonna get stale rollin around till it gets down to the stack?? Sorry if these seem like dumb questions but I cant seem to wrap my noggin around your idea.

SOB


----------



## got14u

I understand your questioning, I to questioned it...This is a similar design as what other vertical builders build. I have also spoke with a couple different "engineers" to see what they thought. Their conclusion was that the volume of smoke and exhaust coming from the side channels will push the smoke down to the smoke stack exit. By no means am I the first guy to do this style, but they have been very successful smokers. Backwoods Smokers are one of them. I to thought that as well.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

I was wondering cause I think I might be able to make this plan work on my smoker too.

Thanks 
SOB


----------



## got14u

Figure I should update the build...tomorrow she is done...here are pics of the doors going on...In about 30 minutes I'm going to finish the latches and smoke stack...then the only thing left is the cooking racks and paint obviously....thanks for lookin


not my best weld by far.


----------



## got14u

I was able to get the latches welded on and the smoke stack as well. Today I'll start on the cooking grates and getting the rope gasket in the channels.


----------



## lepcur

Looks good man, I wonder what she'll weigh when done?  Have a good1,   Mike


----------



## got14u

she is a heavy one that's for sure.


----------



## got14u

Wheels are on doors are done. Tomorrow I should be able to do the racks and handles...then I will only have some clean up and cover for the smoke stack along with a little paint...but I will burn it off and season it first..this has 17.5 sqft of cooking area. 5 racks  that measure 24"x21" . it's on the floor......thanks for lookin


----------



## duck killer 1

hey Got1, can you give us an update on this project?


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks GREAT!

Must be full of meat by now.

Let's see it smoking & loaded down with goodies!

Bearcarver


----------



## ceedubya

That is a great looking cooker!  Do you have any updates, or some action pics?


----------



## got14u

Well it has been done for quit awhile guys. I really don't get on this forum anymore. I have updates floating around in other places if ya wanna find it. It really works better then ever expected.

 


Bearcarver said:


> Looks GREAT!
> 
> Must be full of meat by now.
> 
> Let's see it smoking & loaded down with goodies!
> 
> Bearcarver







Ceedubya said:


> That is a great looking cooker!  Do you have any updates, or some action pics?







duck killer 1 said:


> hey Got1, can you give us an update on this project?


----------



## daddyzaring

So when are you going to build one for me?  lol

 


GOT14U said:


> Well it has been done for quit awhile guys. I really don't get on this forum anymore. I have updates floating around in other places if ya wanna find it. It really works better then ever expected.


----------



## rogerdodger

Hi, 

smoker looks great!

needing to build a smoker out here in korea out of necessity because no one smokes meat out here.. 

Seems only the first set of photos are viewable... but the photos from the later postings dont show up.  it says the pics have been "moved or deleted - photobucket"

can you repost them?  or a link to where i can view the rest of the photos?

thanks!

beef and pork,


----------

